# More C&NW caboose woes



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

As you know my first C&NW caboose had a broken roof corner.
I have since bought another caboose. Paid more than I wanted to.
It is a nice caboose. I think. I have not seen it yet. It hit my local
post office Sunday morning at 4:29 AM. Great, it wll be here Monday.
Not the case. Got a strange tracking note Monday AM. USPS has
received shipping info, waiting for package. Monday they sent the package to
the big St Louis post office. Oh boy, here we go. This morning tracking
says item has left St louis post office. I don't know if it is headed back to my
local post office or if it is going on a world tour. USPS are complete idiots.
I know they handle millions of pieces of mail, but that is what they do. This
package was mailed Nov 24, so it has been on the road for awhile already.
Can not wait to get the next tracking message. This should have been delivered
Monday.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Maybe the USPS is just torturing you, knowing how much you are anticpating the shipment. I received my latest via USPS with no issues.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I received a rerailer Yesterday. No problems. The caboose left the big St Louis post office at 6:33 this morning. It should have made it back to my post office by now. As best I can tell it has not landed anywhere yet. Good thing this was not needed medicine. I do not use the mail for my meds. They are not dependable.


----------



## Mikeh49 (Sep 20, 2015)

Tracking seems to be poor over the holiday weekend. I mailed an item on Wednesday from Washington (state) to Pennsylvania. USPS did not report having it at my local post office, I thought it was lost at the UPS store where I dropped it off for pickup. Check out this tracking:


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I try to avoid the USPS when possible. I had a very bad time with them over a four month+ period this year and I never want to have to deal with that again.

They're still looking for the package _they_ told me they sent back to Germany. Idiots.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Some good news. It made it back to my local post office. Crazy stuff. 4:29 this morning it arrived.
If they don't send it off again, maybe it will be delivered today.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Good luck 
Al


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Al, you gave me a chuckle. Tracking says it is out for delivery. I should get it today and
get this grief over with. I will try to get a pic today. LOL, if all goes well.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

It did make it to my mail box today. Very nice caboose. Thanks for finding this for me Kenny.I like it. Lionel is too much sometimes. Box says "Diecast Trucks". Well not unless diecast is made out of plastic these days. Even with plastic trucks it is very heavy. Its very nice and has some green on it. Seller paid extra for "3 day priority". He should get a refund. It took 6 days. It is new and has a very nice box. Even came with an extra bulb.
They must burn out quickly.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Nice C&NW caboose.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks Tom. I have 2 C&NW cabooses now. One backed into something and broke a corner
of the roof off. Happens.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Mopac glad to be of help. Also glad you finally got that great looking caboose. I have to tell you though that I have gotten 3 cars in the last 3 days all in within 5 days, one in 3 days but that one was from Willow Springs, IL.. Everything I get must go through the Champaign, IL. sorting center, even the Willow Springs car. Willow Springs is up near Chicago so wouldn't you think USPS would just ship it right down the road to me? 80 miles or so. Nooooo! It has to go to Champaign first which is 85 miles south of me. It was held there for one day then then back up the 85 miles to my PO. Crazy. I can understand some delays now days but you seem to have some pretty weird USPS luck. I have resigned my self to not getting excited about the time it takes. It is what it is.
I will post pictures of what I bought later. Tried to take pictures today with a my new Samsung Android and they look like crap so will try again.

Kenny


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Really cool caboose.

Good luck. Al enjoy


----------

